# 65L douce ambiance



## nico (13 May 2009)

Hi everyone , 

i just finished a new tank , this one is 60*30*36 , 65L , i tried to do something natural with a lot of contrasts , i tried to balance the heavy hardscape with a light and aerian stem plants part , using myrio matogrossense seemed to be a good way to do so ,as well as not so much of red that would make the stem part heavier and a bit of valisneria nana to give a bit of verticality in a quite horizontal scape , for the hardscape part i used the moss to join the wood and the stones and i let the glosso run over the stones to create a more natural feeling .

anyways here is the front picture







some more details pictures will come soon , hope you like it anyways


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 May 2009)

Absolutely stunning, faultless. I'd love to be able to create something so beautiful, great work.


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

That's one sexy Nature Aquarium!  

Flawless transitions from front to back with great textures and colours.  The hardscape is superb too.

Well done, Nico!  Respect.


----------



## chump54 (13 May 2009)

very nice, Iovely infact

thank you

Chris

edit: it's the colours/textures that do it for me, they work well together
edit again: oh and sense of scale!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

Great tank Nico, has everyone said before its very well achieved, masterpiece


----------



## CeeBee (13 May 2009)

Looks like a beautiful forest - really lovely.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2009)

Lovely tank Nico, and great photo too!  Would love to read some specs, and see more photos.  What fish are they?  They look like WCMMs to me?


----------



## nico (13 May 2009)

thank you for your comments  

SteveUK , sorry i always forget the specs , eheim 2213 , co2 1b/2s , 3*18W ada Na-lamp (instead of my usual 2*18W ) , ferts brighty-K , step 2 , special lights .

and a few close shots 































fishes are puntius gelius (i love this fish) , tanychtis and Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

Excellent! Top marks from me!


----------



## nico (13 May 2009)

thank you  

i destroyed it 5 minutes ago , i needed the moss for another tank   i've been sad 2 minutes ...but now i feel ok (cause i'm doing another one)


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

nico said:
			
		

> thank you
> 
> i destroyed it 5 minutes ago , i needed the moss for another tank   i've been sad 2 minutes ...but now i feel ok (cause i'm doing another one)


lol.  I know that feeling!

Looking forward to seeing more shots of this, and your next creation.  You've set yourself a very high standard...


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

I love the the contrast in textures between the plants on opposite sides. The photography is first class, too.

You will have a tough time making the next tank even better. What do you have in mind, Nico?

Dave.

EDIT: by the way uttoshii, could you post a picture of your iwagumi? I think people on here will really like it.


----------



## nico (13 May 2009)

George , its kind of hard those days to keep a scape ,what i like the most is the creation part , i have many new hardscapes ideas that i want to realize , so once a tank is finished i want to start something new quickly  , i need to get busy   

Dave ,for the plants textures myrio matogrossense is great , i love this plant , i had a few different varieties of the matogrossense , the previous ones was too thin not so nice , i was lucky to find this one that is really great , as a result i now use it in all of my tanks    it does beautiful slopes , is a very maleable (english?) plant and even used heavily it keeps a very light touch   

the one i'm working on now is less original or personnal , its a classic nature aquarium with a center hardscape , nothing really stunning  ......should be finished soon     

i'll do a topic to present my other tanks including the iwagumi


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

nico said:
			
		

> George , its kind of hard those days to keep a scape ,what i like the most is the creation part , i have many new hardscapes ideas that i want to realize , so once a tank is finished i want to start something new quickly  , i need to get busy


You're speaking my language, my friend.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

beautiful tank and pictures. Looking forward o the next


----------



## TDI-line (13 May 2009)

Wow, lovely scape.


----------



## Liam1 (13 May 2009)

I think itâ€™s amazing and really love the depth of field
Iâ€™m only just starting and donâ€™t think i could aspire to anything that good
Thanks for showing
Regards
Liam


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

Nico have you got any photos from the setup stage without the plants just the hardscape?? Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2009)

superb tank (or was   )

Would also love to see some more photos from its setup too


----------



## nico (15 May 2009)

thank you again for your comments   

LondonDragon and Stuworrall , here are a few pictures of this tank's evolution over 3 months


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2009)

Thanks for the photos Nico, always like to see the hardscape before planting to get an idea how it develops over time and off course also to learn some hardscaping techiques and get some ideas how it goes from hardscape to full planted


----------



## Rainbow Tank (21 Nov 2009)

Brilliant transformation from hardscape to finish  
Like the plant placement seems like you did your homework first


----------



## Cyworld (29 Jan 2010)

Hey nice tank.
Wat is your schedule for dosing?


----------



## nrus70 (30 Jan 2010)

Excellent hardscape and very well planned planting so that a large portion is still visible, really nice!


----------



## Amoeba (5 Feb 2010)




----------

